# Boiled custard



## dtcunni (Dec 7, 2010)

Hey folks....I'm from the south and I was used to having boiled custard around Christmas time but I can't find it here in the desert. Anybody have any recipes? I found some through google, but I trust you guys first!


----------



## bbally (Dec 7, 2010)

2 cups whole milk

2 cups half and half

6 eggs

1.5 cups sugar

1 tahitian vanilla bean

2 shots myers dark rum

In the double boiler place the milk, half and half, and sugar and heat until just thickening and starting to bubble.  Split the vanilla bean down the center, scrape the seeds out of each into the milk while it is heating, add the bean hull as well.

While that is coming up to temperature seperate 4 of the eggs.  Beat the 4 yokes and 2 whole eggs together until frothy with a wire whip.  Temper the eggs by adding the hot milk cream and sugar mixture slowy, using a strainer to catch the vanilla hulls.  Stir in the myers dark rum and serve with candy cane garnish.


----------



## dtcunni (Dec 7, 2010)

Thanks man....that looks pretty difficult but i'll give it a shot.


----------

